# American Girls Doll



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do any of you have little girls who have these? Piper has NEVER played with dolls...ever. When I asked her last weekend if she could have anything in the world from Santa what she would want, she told me one of these dolls. First of all, I was very surprised...who knew? Anyway, she saw a catalog and picked out the doll she wants. I get online to order...it's the 2008 doll of the year or something like that, and it is backordered. Great. So, I check ebay...there are several listings for the doll...a few bucks more, but no big deal...but then some of the listings say "no x"...I guess there are some reject dolls that have x on them or something?? I'm just wondering whether these are the real deal...here's one of the listings...what do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AMERICAN-GIRL-MIA-DOLL-BOOK-LIMITED-EDITION-DOLL_W0QQitemZ180311902288QQihZ008QQcategoryZ15989QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Don't know but there's a huge Am Girl store at my local mall. If you tell me what you want I can see if they have it and ship it to you. You should see the size of the bags people come out of there with! The store is like a little mall, even has a restaurant inside where you bring your dolls with you and you have to have reservations.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*My daughter LOVED the American Girl dolls and accesories. I could have a small fortune in stuff. *

*I think the "X" is from "seconds" that you can only get at the store in Wisconson I think? I have an aunt who would go and get her daaughter items at the sale. *

*Good luck getting your DD the doll she will love it. This time of year it can be hard to get "the one" but not impossible. *

*Don't forget to get the suff that goes with her. You might as well go ahead and buy stock in the company now.ound:*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My daughter had a My Twinn doll, they're made to look like your child. (This was before the Am. Girl dolls really took off.) You could buy matching clothes for them and then she got a baby that looked just like her little brother, it was so sweet! That little brother is now 11 and passed the baby on to my sister's little boys, they call it their "Austin Baby" after my son and the older one, he's 2, sleeps with it. I miss those days when they were little!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*My DD has the "my twin" also she loves it even today and she is sweet 16.*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My daughter loved the American Girls, she grew up with them. (She's now 25!) We couldn't afford one of the dolls, but she had all the books and read them over and over. Her favorite was Felicity, and wouldn't you know it, that is what she named my granddaughter.

Sheri


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The one she wants is the 2008 doll of the year, Mia. I actually got a My Twinn doll for Piper when she was 4 thinking she would love it. NOT. She never even played with the poor girl. Now she wants the doll...and the little Westie dog, Coconut...which of course, is also backordered. I did see that there was a little terrier named Bennett or something like that...very cute.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

My girls have American Girl Dolls and one of my girls wants Kit for Christmas. They love them...We have 5 and we have Mia. 
I once bought one off of Ebay and it was the real deal...we had the same situation...doll of the year was sold out...much more $$$, but I had a happy girl. We also have the dog and cat...lol.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

trueblue said:


> The one she wants is the 2008 doll of the year, Mia. I actually got a My Twinn doll for Piper when she was 4 thinking she would love it. NOT. She never even played with the poor girl. Now she wants the doll...and the little Westie dog, Coconut...which of course, is also backordered. I did see that there was a little terrier named Bennett or something like that...very cute.


I just called but they won't tell me anything on the phone, they said you have to stop in the store. I can't go until Wed. or Thurs. but I'll drop by there to see if they have her and the doggie.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Kim,

My granddaughter has AG dolls up the gazoooo! But I have to say she plays with all of them and that the dolls and accessories are very, VERY well made and will make great collectables.

I would suggest not buying the AG doll on Ebay, as that is WAY tooo much! Do you know you can order one to match Pipers hair and eyes??
Maybe she would go for that and you could have one express shipped..


Ann..I didn't know they had AG stores in a mall. I thought they only had an AG store in L.A. and the original store in Chicago..Hmmm..you may be able to pull it off for :biggrin1iper..:biggrin1:


----------

